# Update on the Hashis journey



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know how I have been doing with my diet and doctor.

Feeling fantastic after my 2 week detox. Now I have started Paleo (with dairy). WEnt to docs today and had an awesome appt. Test results show. Vit D low 32, Im now taking D3, insulin resistance maybe because serum binding is is low, cortisol low. I was concerned about taking Dessicated Thyroid because of my horror reaction to it, he immediately said no, we will start you off on T3, I am soooo relieved. I really didnt want to take DT yet. Also on to cortisol and Oh yeah ferritin low so now on iron. phew!!! I am feeling positive for the first time in ages yay!

I just want to say, diet and supps are definitely number 1 in helping this disease. I am clear in the head, aches are starting to subside and I am sleeping like a baby. I feel ALMOST normal.

If you havnt tried, please change your diet. Grain free, dairy free, caffeine free, alcohol free, processed foods free, just very plain simple food for two weeks and see how you feel. It is hard but worth it. Sets you up for a lifestyle change.

I am now eating Paleo style and it tastes delicious after two weeks of boredom lol.

cheers
Corinne


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I love Paleo and I think it makes the most sense. I felt great while I ate in that manner, but I just couldn't sustain it for more than 6 months. I got bored and needed to eat bread some times. I enjoy it too much to give it up! I didn't have a problem giving up most dairy most of the time, but the bread - no way. As long as I am not gluten intolerant or metabolically resistant/ pre-diabetic (I'm not), then I enjoy multi-grain bread in moderation. Especially the Eziekel sprouted bread.

I'm really happy for you that this way of eating works for you! Don't you love eating mostly whole foods?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

highland-

Could you explain your "horror" reaction to NDT?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

highlandvalley said:


> If you havnt tried, please change your diet. Grain free, dairy free, caffeine free, alcohol free, processed foods free, just very plain simple food for two weeks and see how you feel. It is hard but worth it. Sets you up for a lifestyle change.


Honestly, that sounds like a diet we should all try, regardless of thyroid problems! I have to admit I like my wine, but I'll be the first to say I eat wwwaaaaaaayyyyyy too much processed food. I've been making a conscious effort to cut back on it, though.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Octavia said:


> Honestly, that sounds like a diet we should all try, regardless of thyroid problems! I have to admit I like my wine, but I'll be the first to say I eat wwwaaaaaaayyyyyy too much processed food. I've been making a conscious effort to cut back on it, though.


Yes I agree  I was in food denial lol. But I was desperate. Glad I did it now  I am really happy and feeling good. As for wine! you can have a wine now and then  good for the soul hehe.


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Enigma said:


> highland-
> 
> Could you explain your "horror" reaction to NDT?


Yes I can, basically I went from clear headed to FOG and pouding head, almost within 1/2 an hour. Then heart palpitations, sweaty, highly emotional, eg, teary, irritable, highly anxious, irrational. I could not concentrate at all, I could NOT drive a car. It was extreme. It lasted for all day and the next day (I stopped taking it) I was still quite uneasy. I didnt get rid of the fog and tiredness until I went on the detox. This was with just 1 x 45mg NDT.

My doc says some people just cannot tolerate it. He dosnt know why exactly but suspects adrenals, and also just body type?

Corinne


----------

